# [SOLVED] wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network



## Novorest

Hi i just recently moved my computer to a new house the wifi adapter is picking up the correct wifi and connecting to it but not accessing the internet there is also no network access. i completed an ipconfig/all the details are below. if anyone can help i would be grateful.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kate>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kate-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Edimax nLite Wireless USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-1F-52-C2-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc2d:1902:642c:bdfc%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.150(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301997855
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-E9-DC-F1-F4-6D-04-62-A3-73

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-62-A3-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7CCB5083-6987-4E69-9361-6AC72A0F9333}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

looks like you have an IP ok

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 

would you do the following three ping tests
also do a tcp/ip reset
see below


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Novorest

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

Hi ive had a trail version of Norton on my pc but that is expired i currently have AVG.

Results of Ping Tests:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kate>Ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Kate>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Kate>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.150: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.150: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

Results of TCP/IP:

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

Stupid question. Which Internet provider are you with, and did they move your Internet service to your new house correctly? For instance, if you plug a computer into your wireless router, does the Internet work on it?


----------



## Novorest

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

we are with virgin the service wasnt moved it was already in place. other computers connect and work fine in the house. we have tried connecting through the router directly and still cannot connect.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

Those other PCs connected through the same router? Could you send us a shot of the ipconfig/all from your notebook, plugged into the router... and maybe one from another working computer in the house?


----------



## ammw999

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

Looks like bad modem or bad router 1 of the two


----------



## Novorest

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

this is the ipconfig/all from my laptop which is working normally hope it helps. i dont think it would be the router just because we have 3 other working computers.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kate>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gary
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-31-50-58-AE-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-6A-9D-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-6A-9D-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8868:7b11:348:c498%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.109(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 August 2012 09:28:18
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 September 2012 00:17:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::c8d8:5461:f668:de0c%10
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320628125
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FC-00-3F-64-31-50-58-AE-BB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{56DB21C8-1191-4AF0-B469-E8CC8E06778C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 27:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:18ae:2416:a155:6d06(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18ae:2416:a155:6d06%33(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E5BE11D7-B694-4163-8018-7417BA108238}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E528F8A-B131-4F87-9114-56EB06A54E48}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . .: Yes


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

Try this, from Start type *regedit* > Enter > Yes and navigate HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters

Right click on the name *Parameters* and select New > Dword and rename the new entry *ArpRetryCount* and leave the value at the default 0.

Close up and Exit the reg then reboot to see if you have a connection then.


----------



## Novorest

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

i followed your suggestion but nothing has changed


----------



## etaf

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*



> Hi ive had a trail version of Norton on my pc but that is expired i currently have AVG.


 lets remove those as they maybe blocking - see below 

can you connect by a cable to the router - and if so does it work on cable 

try this - it does not always work with wireless - so maynot help us here - BUT if it does work , that will prove something is blocking access on the PC
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
|MG| Norton Removal Tool 2012.0.5.15 Download

*--------------------------------------------------------------*
* AVG Removal Tools *
Download tools and utilities | AVG UK
*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

You guys missed something... This is the unworking config of Kate's laptop:



> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Edimax nLite Wireless USB Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-1F-52-C2-A2
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc2d:1902:642c:bdfc%12(Preferred)
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.150(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
> DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301997855
> DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-E9-DC-F1-F4-6D-04-62-A3-73
> 
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


While this one is from NovoRest's working computer:



> Wireless LAN Adapter Wireless Network Connection
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
> r
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-6A-9D-F1
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8868:7b11:348:c498%10(Preferred)
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.109(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 August 2012 09:28:18
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 September 2012 00:17:46
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::c8d8:5461:f668:de0c%10
> 192.168.0.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320628125
> DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FC-00-3F-64-31-50-58-AE-BB
> 
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


*Whistles 'Which Of These Things Is Not Like The Other'...* :whistling:

It looks like Kate's notebook isn't using DHCP for it's wireless adapter. It's set to 192.168.1.150, while the IP addresses your router is handing out (which work) match it's 192.168.*0*.1 address. I would recommend turning DHCP 'on' for the wireless card in Kate's notebook.

If you'd rather not for some reason, just change her wireless IP address to 192.168.0.150, the gateway and DNS server settings to 192.168.0.1, and it should work. But without DHCP it won't automatically connect if she takes it a local WiFi hotspot.


----------



## etaf

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

well spotted - just change to automatic - would be the solution , rather than a fixed IP

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
Change TCP/IP settings


----------



## Novorest

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

thankyouthankyouthankyou working perfectly now thanks for all your help


----------



## etaf

*Re: wifi connected but no internet and unidentified network*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

